# Nfl Mobile



## razzia17 (Sep 16, 2011)

Is it free on the tbolt like it is on my wife's bionic? I used it the other day but didn't know if I'd be charged so i uninstalled it.


----------



## CBMC (Jun 23, 2011)

razzia17 said:


> Is it free on the tbolt like it is on my wife's bionic? I used it the other day but didn't know if I'd be charged so i uninstalled it.


Free on 4g phones. So you won't be charged on the bolt.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


----------



## Classicmm (Nov 7, 2011)

CBMC said:


> Free on 4g phones. So you won't be charged on the bolt.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


True, but usage will count towards data plan unless on WIFI, common sense I know, just thought I'd mention


----------



## Devil_07 (Jul 12, 2011)

You'll also need a vcast video subscription if you want red-zone and any of the live games.


----------



## fadepoint89 (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah I just got a text message containing a video saying that I will get nfl mobile for free or something. It was weird.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrocker23 (Jun 10, 2011)

Devil_07 said:


> You'll also need a vcast video subscription if you want red-zone and any of the live games.


You don't need Vcast. i have NFL mobile and I dont even have vcast installed, it will work. I am rooted though, stock gingerbread with no mods except the root


----------



## Devil_07 (Jul 12, 2011)

Jrocker23 said:


> You don't need Vcast. i have NFL mobile and I dont even have vcast installed, it will work. I am rooted though, stock gingerbread with no mods except the root


Interesting. I'm rooted too, but red-zone didn't work for me without the vcast. Everything else does, but not red-zone on Sundays. How'd you get it to work without vcast?


----------



## Classicmm (Nov 7, 2011)

Devil_07 said:


> Interesting. I'm rooted too, but red-zone didn't work for me without the vcast. Everything else does, but not red-zone on Sundays. How'd you get it to work without vcast?


Not sure about Red Zone, but NFL mobile working for me with no problems, watching SNF right now. Can't remember where I read this , but someone posted and it works. Switch radio to CDMA only (not auto), log in to My Verizon Mobile, then NFL Mobile app. Can switch radio back after with no issues, at least not for me.
HTH


----------



## razzia17 (Sep 16, 2011)

I dont have a vcast and I watched redzone ever since I redownloaded it and it worked fine. Maybe its just you?


----------



## UrinalCake (Sep 30, 2011)

Redzone works just fine for me too, and have no vcast

Sent from my Warranty Voided Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Devil_07 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hmm..you guys that have it working without vcast on Gingerbread? I was on stock rooted Froyo when it wasn't working, subscribed to vcast, and it started working.


----------



## razzia17 (Sep 16, 2011)

Devil_07 said:


> Hmm..you guys that have it working without vcast on Gingerbread? I was on stock rooted Froyo when it wasn't working, subscribed to vcast, and it started working.


Froyo might be your problem


----------



## vinnycogs820 (Sep 4, 2011)

i cant get it to work on cyanogenmod. every time it just says your data plan is not supported, you must have a plan of 2GB or more, but i have unlimited data.


----------



## jaxenroth (Aug 9, 2011)

vinnycogs820 said:


> i cant get it to work on cyanogenmod. every time it just says your data plan is not supported, you must have a plan of 2GB or more, but i have unlimited data.


You need the vzw ssoe (single sign on engine) to get it to work, plus you need to sign into my vzw, I know I saw something about it on xda or rootzwiki in how to get it to work. I tried myself, all to no avail, I'm on cm7 right now. A Google search should get your info. I really don't need NFL app, so I just deal w/o.

Sent from my phone.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

My VzW and NFL Mobile don't work on AOSP (until the G-Nex arrives probably but that won't help the TBolt I'm sure).


----------



## Classicmm (Nov 7, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> My VzW and NFL Mobile don't work on AOSP (until the G-Nex arrives probably but that won't help the TBolt I'm sure).


Pretty sure NFL mobile only works on Sense ROMS


----------



## redbelly (Oct 8, 2011)

Classicmm said:


> Pretty sure NFL mobile only works on Sense ROMS


Does anyone know why this is? I was using this app 2 weeks ago on my Droid1 w/ CM7.1. What about the TB prevents nfl mobile from working?


----------



## orcsbane13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Because the vzw ssoe only works on sense for our phones. 3g phones did not need this apk but because of lte using a sim card we have to have it. The g nex should come with an aosp version of the vzw files required which will help us make it work on cm 9 and other ics roms. I doubt it would work on any gb aosp roms but we won't know that till the damn thing comes out.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## xhunter187 (Jul 18, 2011)

To everyone who asks about if you need vcast or not to watch videos and games on NFL MOBILE. Yes and No. Yes you do need to watch games and videos. I downloaded NFL mobile back when it first came out and I had the Blackberry Storm2. Apparently there was a silent promotion for a while where we got free vcast as long as you never change the plan. Two of my friends got their smartphones about 4 months after the app came out and have had to pay for vcast ever since. So yes you need it if you missed the promotion and no you don't if you caught just in time.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

If I understand the promotion correctly, (and I seldom do), this is the last year we'll get nfl live for free on tbolts anyway so I'll be switching to an aosp rom right after the superbowl. Been dying to try one but don't want to lose nfl live. I will miss the sense weather app though. Neat animations even though they definitely slow down my phone.


----------



## Classicmm (Nov 7, 2011)

xhunter187 said:


> To everyone who asks about if you need vcast or not to watch videos and games on NFL MOBILE. Yes and No. Yes you do need to watch games and videos. I downloaded NFL mobile back when it first came out and I had the Blackberry Storm2. Apparently there was a silent promotion for a while where we got free vcast as long as you never change the plan. Two of my friends got their smartphones about 4 months after the app came out and have had to pay for vcast ever since. So yes you need it if you missed the promotion and no you don't if you caught just in time.


Maybe it's just my setup, but I DO NOT have V-cast on my phone and have no issues watching vids,redzone or anything else on NFL mobile.


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

The issue is that it is a verizon app. Nfl mobile worked on aosp roms on the d1 because the d1 was a vanilla android device. At this time, vzw does not have a vanilla device and cm7 (and other aosp roms) is not based on a vzw phone, hence no Nfl mobile. It's as simple as that. It really only has to do with the fact that there are no vanilla vzw phones. Its not a sense vs aosp thing aside from the fact that the Nfl mobile app thinks that any phone with an aosp rom is not a vzw phone and therefore is missing permissions necessary to stream live video. The deal with the redzone and other live videos is that the tbolt has it free as long as you're on gb. My buddy with a bionic has to pay. Rumor has it free live streaming video will end for us soon anyway. Hopefully one of our spectacular devs can come up with a solution when that time comes.


----------

